

Removed SAIC Job: Palantir Experience to Analyze Social Data (from NSA) - epolitical
http://www.techcareers.com/job.asp?id=90159304&aff=AC44BA2E-E3EB-4DBC-8BDB-9FCE01C58B09

======
hedonist
Screenshot would be helpful. And juicy.

~~~
epolitical
Can you not see the full description on the site? It is pretty long (more than
one screen even zoomed way out). I saved the full page in Chrome; here are the
juicy excerpts:

Social Networks Analyst Job

Job Number: 90159304 Company Name: SAIC Job Location: Washington, DC US Job
Category: Information Technology

Social Networks Analyst Job Social Networks Analyst (Job Number:327223)

Description: SAIC is looking for an exceptional Analyst to join our
technically deep and diverse team in Washington DC. You will be working in a
dynamic, operational environment, in which the contractor support team works
side-by-side with our government customers, supporting a system user base
distributed globally.

Primary duties include, but are not limited to, the following:

• Assemble facts and information from a variety of data sources and work
products made available by various federal intelligence agencies; these may
include data contributed by, but not be limited to, ICE, CBP, NCTC, FBI, NCIS,
DEA, DIA, NSA, and open source materials.

Qualifications: TYPICAL EDUCATION AND EXPERIENCE:

•Candidate must possess an active TS/SCI at a minimum with the ability to pass
a polygraph.

The following are desired but not required: Familiarity with Palantir

